# renommer plusieurs fichiers sans passer par automator ?



## EtienneMacBook (8 Mai 2007)

bonjour à tous, je crois me souvenir qu'il y a un raccourci clavier pour renommer plusieurs fichiers, des photos, le plus souvent, pour avoir, au final : "photo 1", "photo 2" etc. 
je précise ma requete, imaginons, je reviens de voyage et je suis allé en itaile puis en espagne, et j'ai un dossier avec 50 photos d'italie et 50 d'espagne, je voudrais donc que les premieres s'appellent italie 1, 2, 3, 4 etc et que les 50 dernieres s'appellent espagne 1, 2, 3....

je sais qu'on peut passer par automator mais c un peu plus long.


merci !!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Mai 2007)

Le raccourci clavier ne me dit rien.  

Mais j'utilise R-Name qui permet de renommer de multiples façons tous les fichiers que je veux.


----------



## bompi (8 Mai 2007)

J'utilise Renamer4Mac, efficace comme tout.


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Mai 2007)

+1


----------



## ntx (8 Mai 2007)

bompi a dit:


> J'utilise Renamer4Mac, efficace comme tout.


La fonction de recherche aussi c'est efficace comme tout


----------



## chandler_jf (8 Mai 2007)

Perso j'utilise le script de Pascal 77


----------



## 406 (9 Mai 2007)

bon. c'est un peu plus cher mais j'utilise photoshop, perso


----------



## EtienneMacBook (9 Mai 2007)

merci à tous pour vos astuces... mais n'y a t il pas une option de renommage de photos à l'importation des photos sur le mac ? je suis sur que c'est possible !!


----------



## lifenight (9 Mai 2007)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Perso j'utilise le script de Pascal 77


Il est super son script   Simple et efficace :love: 

Si tu regardes ce topic, un grand merci Pascal 77


----------



## FrançoisMacG (9 Mai 2007)

EtienneMacBook a dit:


> merci à tous pour vos astuces... mais n'y a t il pas une option de renommage de photos à l'importation des photos sur le mac ? je suis sur que c'est possible !!



A ma connaissance, il faut importer les nouvelles photos sur le Bureau (à paramétrer dans Transfert d'Images), puis les renommer en lot (avec R-Name, par exemple), et enfin les importer dans iPhoto : question de discipline...  

Pour aller plus loin avec iPhoto, je crois qu'il faut attendre Léopard !


----------



## jpmiss (9 Mai 2007)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> A ma connaissance, il faut importer les nouvelles photos sur le Bureau (à paramétrer dans Transfert d'Images), puis les renommer en lot (avec R-Name, par exemple), et enfin les importer dans iPhoto : question de discipline...
> 
> Pour aller plus loin avec iPhoto, je crois qu'il faut attendre Léopard !


Mauvaise idée d'importer les photos sur le bureau si il y'en a beaucoup. Certains on vu leur Finder completement bloqué après avoir fait ça. Il vaut mieux les importer dans un dossier.
D'autre part, si on utilise iPhoto, pourquoi passer par l'etape R-Name (ou autre)? iPhoto permet tout a fait de renommer des images par lots.

Enfin, le réel interet d'utilitaires du type Renamer4mac c'est qu'ils permettent de renommer tous les types de fichiers et pas seulement les image.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Mai 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Mauvaise idée d'importer les photos sur le bureau si il y'en a beaucoup. Certains on vu leur Finder completement bloqué après avoir fait ça. Il vaut mieux les importer dans un dossier.
> 
> D'autre part, si on utilise iPhoto, pourquoi passer par l'etape R-Name (ou autre)? iPhoto permet tout a fait de renommer des images par lots.




Exact : il vaut mieux importer dans un dossier. J'aurais dû le préciser !

Le sujet du message est : comment renommer les images par lots dans iPhoto ?
Ma réponse serait : CocoViewX, TriCatalog, Keyword Manager, ...
Tu as la réponse avec iPhoto ?


----------



## Paski.pne (10 Mai 2007)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tu as la réponse avec iPhoto ?


C'est dans l'Aide d'iPhoto  

Si on tape _"nom photo"_, on obtient ce genre de résultat (ici, l'Aide d'iPhoto 6) :


> *Modification du titre d'une photo*
> Un titre est un nom ou une brève description d'une photo. Au départ, le titre d'une photo correspond au nom du fichier attribué par votre appareil photo, et ce jusqu'à ce que vous la modifiez dans iPhoto.
> 
> ATTENTION La modification du titre d'une photo se répercute sur la photothèque iPhoto et sur tous les livres où elle apparaît.
> ...


Et je n'ai pris que le premier résultat, il y en a d'autres.
Ahhhh, que c'est bien l'Aide Mac ou des logiciels


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Mai 2007)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Si on tape _"nom photo"_, on obtient ce genre de résultat (ici, l'Aide d'iPhoto 6)



Et si on tape "renommer photos", on n'aboutit pas à ce résultat : pas toujours géniale l'Aide des iApps... Mais je m'en souviendrai : je ferai plusieurs recherches la prochaine fois !

"iPhoto > Photos > Changement groupé > Le titre / selon texte" permet effectivement de changer le titre d'un lot de photos, avec l'option "Ajouter un numéro à chaque photo" : les photos d'Italie et Espagne d'Etienne MacBook vont pouvoir être renommées !


----------



## jpmiss (10 Mai 2007)

Par contre y'a pas plus de raccourci clavier que de beurre en branche


----------



## Djano (20 Janvier 2008)

406 a dit:


> bon. c'est un peu plus cher mais j'utilise photoshop, perso



Ah, et quelle est la manip pour renommer plusieurs dizaines de photos rapidement avec Photoshop ?


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Janvier 2008)

lifenight a dit:


> Il est super son script   Simple et efficace :love:
> 
> Si tu regardes ce topic, un grand merci Pascal 77



Je plussoie encore une fois sur ce scripts et son auteur.  :love:


----------



## 406 (20 Janvier 2008)

la fonction pour renommer les photos dans la CS3 est déplacé dans "bridge"


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2008)

Je scanne à tout va depuis quelques semaines et me retrouve avec quelques centaines de photos que je nomme vaguement, car je n'arrive pas à scanner et trier en même temps, mais là n'est pas la question.

Après quelques recherches sur macg et dans le magazine, je me retrouve avec plusieurs références, en dehors de iphoto (je n'en veux pas) : 

- Automator photo (et quand je tape dans google j'arrive là )
- A better Finder Rename
- Renamer4Mac
- le script de Pascal77

Que me conseillez vous ?


Je voudrais quelque chose de simple, pas forcément gratuit (mais pas 150 euros non plus) et surtout, le must, avec un aperçu de l'image ....

J'espère que vous allez pas me dire iPhoto. 

----------

Merde, je viens de voir le nom du fil .... j'aurais peut être du ouvrir un fil "renommer les photos sans passer par iphoto" ... Mais où dans OS X, application ou photo ?


----------



## jpmiss (2 Février 2008)

Ben moi j'utilise Renamer4mac mais les autres sont peut etre bien aussi.. Teste les...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ben moi j'utilise Renamer4mac mais les autres sont peut etre bien aussi.. Teste les...



Je viens de l'essayer, alléchée par : 



> All can be done with an easy user interface and *real-time preview*, so you         can see how the files will be named just while you're configuring!


J'ai cru comprendre qu'il montrait un aperçu de l'image mais apparemment pas ... ou alors je sais pas le configurer ? 

On m'a dit aussi, grapphiconverter et aperture ...


----------



## MamaCass (4 Février 2008)

Il te montre un aperçu du futur nom de l'image


----------

